# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Türk Beşleri kimdir?

## ceyda

turk-besleri.jpg
Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin kuruluş yıllarındaki klasik batı müziği tarzındaki önemli eserleri ile dikkat çeken beş bestecinin oluşturduğu gruba Türk Beşleri denmiştir. Uluslararası bir tanımlama olan bu unvan Türk müziğinin gururu olan beş ünlü besteciyi işaret etmektedir. Bu beş ünlü besteci şu şekildedir: Ahmet Adnan Saygun (1907 yılında İzmirde doğmuştur.) Cemal Reşit Rey (1904 yılında, Kudüste doğmuştur.) Hasan Ferit Alnar (1906 yılında, İstanbulda doğmuştur.) Necil Kazım Akses (1908 yılında İstanbulda doğmuştur.) Ulvi Cemal Erkin (1906 yılında, İstanbulda doğmuştur.) Bu beş sanatçının ortak özellikleri sadece klasik müziğe gönül vermiş olmaları değildir. Hepsi 1900lü yılların başında doğmuş olan değerli sanatçılar, Atatürk tarafından bizzat önem verilmiş, farklı ailelerde farklı kültürlerde yetişmiş olsalar da yurtdışında eğitim almaları sağlanmış bir grubu temsil etmektedir aynı zamanda. Türk Beşlerine bu ismi yazarlar vermiş olup, aslında kendi içlerinde yetişme tarzları, eğitim aldıkları kişilerin tarzları, vb. nedenler ile üslup farklılığı taşımakta idiler. Ancak, yine de birarada Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin kuruluş yıllarında müzik alanında resmi açıdan tek bir ses çıkması ve tek bir politika oluşması hususunda önemli bir birliği temsil etmişlerdir. Rus Beşleri gibi protest bir durumları; Fransız Altıları gibi ortak bir anlayışın etrafında bir araya gelmiş olma halleri söz konusu değildi.

----------

